# Afficher les fichiers cachés, dans certains dossiers.



## pixman (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une petite question simple en apparence. 
Comment afficher / cacher les fichiers "invisibles" mais seulement dans certains dossier ?

Il est super simple d'afficher ou de cacher la totalité ( avec onyx, ou via le terminal )
Mais comment faire pour ne voir les fichiers caché que d'un seul dossier ?

Ou alors afficher tous les fichiers cachés  sauf sur le bureau par exemple ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Avril 2010)

pixman a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voici une petite question simple en apparence.
> Comment afficher / cacher les fichiers "invisibles" mais seulement dans certains dossier ?
> ...


Bonjour

Si c'est simplement pour voir les éléments invisibles dans un dossier, c'est très simple (avec un Applescript).

A partir de Léopard (du moins il me semble), il y a 2 sortes de fichiers et dossiers invisibles.

Ceux débutant par un point (souvent créé pour le système (que je ne touche jamais)), et les autres comme des fichiers et dossiers normaux.

Ces derniers on peut facilement les rendre visibles et invisibles (de toute façon on peut facilement donner la visibilité où l'inverse a tous les dossiers où fichiers créé par l'utilisateur).

C'est quoi ta recherche?

Modifier un élément caché?

@+


----------



## pixman (18 Avril 2010)

comme je fait du développement, mon but est de voir la totalité de mes fichiers et dossiers caché a peu près partout sur mon mac ( surtout dans mes dossiers de dev, et à la racine de mon disque).

Mais je veux éviter de les voir sur le bureau ou sur les volumes que je monte.


----------



## Rtransat (18 Septembre 2012)

Désolé de remonter ce topic, mais je cherche à faire la même chose, je voudrais ne pas caché les fichiers et dossiers dans un dossier en particulier le tout récursivement. En gros mon dossier dev/www je voudrais affiché tous les dossiers/fichiers . C'est pénible d'utiliser Onyx à chaque fois pour déplacer des fichiers (.htaccess notamment).


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Septembre 2012)

Rtransat a dit:


> Désolé de remonter ce topic, mais je cherche à faire la même chose, je voudrais ne pas caché les fichiers et dossiers dans un dossier en particulier le tout récursivement. En gros mon dossier dev/www je voudrais affiché tous les dossiers/fichiers . C'est pénible d'utiliser Onyx à chaque fois pour déplacer des fichiers (.htaccess notamment).


Bonjour

Pour voir tout le contenu d'un dossier (un volume est aussi un dossier, avec tous les éléments invisibles (dossiers, fichiers et alias)) sans en rendre aucun visible.

Teste ce code AppleScript dans l'éditeur de script.


```
choose file
```

Ça marche chez toi?

C'est pas ta recherche, je sais.

Cette façon de faire permet de voir le contenu réel d'un dossier.

N'ouvre pas les dossiers (des tests à faire pour voir si c'est possible).

@+


----------

